# Variolinum...for pox !!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

My fantail squabs are having pigeon pox,i discussed it with one of the breeders here,he has advised me to use Variolinum(a homeopathic medicine).He says, homeopathic medicines are very effective for pigeons.He has a set of homeopathic medicines for various pigeon diseases.I hope it works.Have anybody here used Variolinum before ?Anyway i have already given it today..., l will let you guys know the results !!!


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope they get better!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

boneyrajan.k said:


> My fantail squabs are having pigeon pox,i discussed it with one of the breeders here,he has advised me to use Variolinum(a homeopathic medicine).He says, homeopathic medicines are very effective for pigeons.He has a set of homeopathic medicines for various pigeon diseases.I hope it works.Have anybody here used Variolinum before ?Anyway i have already given it today..., l will let you guys know the results !!!


Yes, I have used several homeopathics on my pigeons, but not Variolinum. Appreciate an update on it.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Due to the recent rains in our area, we have a mosquito outbreak. I dont know much about pox, but know have read that it is caused/spread by mosquitoes. 
http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-pigeonpox.php
Are these some special mosquitoes (like the dengue or malaria ones) or it can be cause by anyone of it. I keep my windows closed as much as possible but they still do get in. Could you tell us how exactly your birds got it?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Luffy said:


> Due to the recent rains in our area, we have a mosquito outbreak. I dont know much about pox, but know have read that it is caused/spread by mosquitoes.
> http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-pigeonpox.php
> Are these some special mosquitoes (like the dengue or malaria ones) or it can be cause by anyone of it. I keep my windows closed as much as possible but they still do get in. Could you tell us how exactly your birds got it?


I still haven't figured it out........may be through mosquitoes !!!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I have just experienced an outbreak of pigeon pox in my own loft and had some pretty bad cases of it too I might add ......yes mozzies are respnosible and from what I understand it doesn't have to be a special mosquito........it's prevalent in the warmer months and it spreads from bird to bird , it can also be spread by fighting , lice & mites ..........The birds have life time immunity after recovering from it .

I've tried Iodene , Tea Tree Oil and Colloidal Silver ......I would also be interested in what your thoughts are after using Variolinum and if you'd recommend it .

D


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pox affecting under a month old pigeon is a concern in some cases, other wise an healthy pigeon will recover whether you treat it or not. Applying creams like neosporin which cuts of air contact of lesions will help in preventing subsequent infections. Pox is spread by mosquito and subsequent spreading in the loft may happen through saliva droplets from the mouth and nose.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

whytwings said:


> I would also be interested in what your thoughts are after using Variolinum and if you'd recommend it .
> 
> D


Yeah,i will let u know the results in a weeks time


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

With Castor oil/Coconut oil & turmeric powder make an paste and apply it in the pox. very effective if the pox is small.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah!! Turmeric paste is very effective, especially with the Castor Oil. I use it for mine and have got great results.


----------

